
Ok Color. How about solving the more basic (and important) problem with photos? - jedwhite
http://www.sethlevine.com/wp/2011/03/ok-color-how-about-solving-the-more-basic-and-important-problem-with-photos
======
junklight
-10 for piggybacking on the color hype

+100 for a spot on idea.

(and no it's not just dropbox for photos - it should find and deduplicate and
centralise them. Plus it should be able to read the libraries of all of the
major photo organisation apps - iphoto and all the others)

------
petervandijck
We're doing this (but better). And we're hiring. <http://blog.getgush.com> Get
in touch if you're in Canada.

------
timrobinson
DropBox for photos? It's a great idea.

~~~
dlsspy
<http://dustin.github.com/2011/02/27/dropbox-queue.html> \-- works for me. :)

~~~
timrobinson
Thanks for this. Photography and CouchDB are two of my favourite things. I've
been looking for a Flickr replacement, so I might try a similar setup to
yours.

~~~
dlsspy
The app is pretty much a ground-up rewrite and has a ways to go vs. the
previous version. It's much more awesome, though.

I've lost pictures in the past due to things that it's really hard to repeat
with this version. The act of adding a photo from "share" into dropbox
automatically makes the copy exist in dropbox's cloud (which is S3, I suppose)
and my computers that sync with it. It's deleted from dropbox (but will stay
for ~30 days) and placed into a work directory until I manually delete it by a
process that places it in S3 _first_ , then my local couchdb, then replicates
that couchdb off site. If I'm home (or at least, my computer is), it also
replicates to my laptop immediately, otherwise I'll eventually pick up the
pics.

Hopefully I'll get bored with reliability and start making new features again.
:) I'd be glad to help you out if you want to try what I've got, though.

~~~
timrobinson
I thought about this some more over the weekend, and one thing that occurred
to me is that virtually all of my photos go via Adode Lightroom. The image
files don't change; instead, all of the metadata and retouch history lives in
Lightroom's database. I guess users of Aperture and iPhoto are in a similar
position.

Plain image files are fine on the way out of the camera (and maybe via a
laptop), and on the way to the Internet (which will use low-res .jpgs with
embedded metadata), but my central repository is currently Lightroom, which
doesn't like opening up its database.

Lightroom can, however, talk to external photo services through a plugin
system; its Flickr and Facebook exports work like this. So maybe your photo
app is another of these services, as far as Lightroom is concerned.

